# R-100 at Bass and Bucks will have some special guests



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Aug 1 and 2nd 2009 

Bass and Bucks Wabash, IN
www.bassandbucks.com for directions

T-Bone from the Bonecollectors will be there and so will Roger Raglin.

We will have camping at the shoot.

This is an excellent time to be had by all.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## spotkiller (Feb 19, 2008)

*cool*

didn't know about this shoot i'll be there


----------



## waywardson (Jun 16, 2005)

Sweet!


----------



## mathews/fish (Jun 19, 2005)

*tell Josh...*

fish will try to be there to assist where needed, again.

Miss my other home.


----------



## dhunt1 (Dec 16, 2002)

*R100 in Sedalia Missouri*

Don't forget there coming to Missouri April 18th and 19th


----------



## Jeff Heeg (Nov 24, 2005)

I’ll be there in Wabash, IN come Aug :wink:

I may bring a few others along and we are looking forward to meeting everyone and having a blast


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

This shoot is an absolute ball........ Last year was a blast. Looks to be better this year...


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Jeff Heeg said:


> I’ll be there in Wabash, IN come Aug :wink:
> 
> I may bring a few others along and we are looking forward to meeting everyone and having a blast


Looking forward to having you!!!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

TTT
Come participate in one of the largest shoots in Indiana....

you dont want to miss this one


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

anyone coming to Palmer, Mass ???


----------



## bullfiddle (Jul 9, 2007)

The guys and gals from the FBSA should be there again in force this year...


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

TTT:smile:


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

*R-100*

See ya there Rod 
we gotta try to shoot together at least once this year.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

rock77 said:


> See ya there Rod
> we gotta try to shoot together at least once this year.


I am all for that!:smile:


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

Well let's git-r-done 
And thanks for the Athens app. I will fill that out after I return from the ibo worlds you guys going out there?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

rock77 said:


> Well let's git-r-done
> And thanks for the Athens app. I will fill that out after I return from the ibo worlds you guys going out there?


Athens will be there. Not sure if I am going to make it.


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

I am for sure going to stop by and talk to them this time I didn't get a chance at Nelsonville. see ya at the r-100


----------



## selemdog (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm there dude. I will be there Saturday for sure. Rodney if you know any other guys going from Fort Wayne let me know and we will form a convoy and come down.


----------



## electricg2 (Aug 3, 2008)

How much does it cost to shoot the 100?


----------



## selemdog (Sep 22, 2008)

It is $40 for all 100 targets online reg not sure how much the day of. Here is the link.

http://www.r100.org/Register/


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

selemdog said:


> It is $40 for all 100 targets online reg not sure how much the day of. Here is the link.
> 
> http://www.r100.org/Register/


Just registered.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Can anyone tell me what ranges has the most interesting targets on them...the african or north american range? We should be able to come up for one day which means only able to shoot half of the shoot....
I want to be able to shoot the most interesting targets there.


----------



## jdawg240 (Feb 20, 2007)

goofy2788 said:


> Can anyone tell me what ranges has the most interesting targets on them...the african or north american range? We should be able to come up for one day which means only able to shoot half of the shoot....
> I want to be able to shoot the most interesting targets there.


Shoot the African side.


----------



## waywardson (Jun 16, 2005)

Goof, we shot the African side last year and it was definitely interesting. Jack-a-lopes, the Alien, Poison frogs, Rhino, Giraffe, Cape buffalo, and tons of other exotic stuff. It was really neat, but don't let the size fool ya. Those things are bigger than you think! Unfortunately, we aren't going to be able to make it this year...hopefully next year though.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Thank you both...we'll be bringing the kiddos with us if we make it so I'm wanting something fun and exciting for them as well...sounds like the african side is the way to go.


----------



## bfo2 (Feb 14, 2007)

The R 100 is going to be a blast this year. My son will be at Bass and Bucks most of the week helping set the course and doing whatever is needed to get things set up. Without volunteers it would be very difficult to pull this off. Looking forward to spending all weekend there myself.


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

we will be getting there monday evening to help out


----------



## bfo2 (Feb 14, 2007)

Range is empty... Rinehart truck arrives tomorrow around noon and it will be time to set up.


----------



## j82higgs (Feb 21, 2009)

if it was the weekend after that, the group from gods country would be thier...I'm going to be thier next year tho for sure!!have fun I've heard it's the best course in Indiana


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

bfo2 said:


> The R 100 is going to be a blast this year. My son will be at Bass and Bucks most of the week helping set the course and doing whatever is needed to get things set up. Without volunteers it would be very difficult to pull this off. Looking forward to spending all weekend there myself.


Brad I might even let you buy me a Diet Coke...:smile:

Weather is suppose to be great...Gonna be a great shoot.


----------



## Crimefighter (Dec 11, 2005)

goofy2788 said:


> Can anyone tell me what ranges has the most interesting targets on them...the african or north american range? We should be able to come up for one day which means only able to shoot half of the shoot....
> I want to be able to shoot the most interesting targets there.


I'll be there Sunday Rodney with a crew from K-County shooting the N. American side.

My opinions for the two sides are:

African side is cool mainly because the targets are different. That was the only thing I liked about that side. The majority of the targets were 15-20 yards. You could have used one pin and been fine. This was in 2007. Did not make it last year.

N. American side was awesome. Some long and tough shots. More realistic in my mind. The replica big buck targets were great.

Try them both if you get a chance so you can develop your own opinions.


----------



## bfo2 (Feb 14, 2007)

Rodney, 
the new banner is nice. I talked to Kris this evening on my way home (90 mile comute) and at approximately 6:00PM the truck had not shown up yet, it's running about 6 hours behind. Sounded like there were plenty of people there waiting to get started setting the course. I'll see you this weekend and get you a soda.
Crimefighter,
Go Cubs & Go Irish!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Crimefighter said:


> I'll be there Sunday Rodney with a crew from K-County shooting the N. American side.
> 
> My opinions for the two sides are:
> 
> ...



Cubs, ND, Cop, Bowhunting......I think we would get along great!!!

Hope you guys have a great time.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

bfo2 said:


> Rodney,
> the new banner is nice. I talked to Kris this evening on my way home (90 mile comute) and at approximately 6:00PM the truck had not shown up yet, it's running about 6 hours behind. Sounded like there were plenty of people there waiting to get started setting the course. I'll see you this weekend and get you a soda.
> Crimefighter,
> Go Cubs & Go Irish!



oops,,,6 hrs late:mg:

I will be plenty thirstyepsi:


----------



## selemdog (Sep 22, 2008)

rodney482 said:


> Aug 1 and 2nd 2009
> 
> Bass and Bucks Wabash, IN
> www.bassandbucks.com for directions
> ...


Chime in, who is headed for the R-100 in Wabash, IN this weekend?
I will be there Saturday for sure.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

selemdog said:


> Chime in, who is headed for the R-100 in Wabash, IN this weekend?
> I will be there Saturday for sure.


I will be there Fri, Sat and Sun....

Weather is gonna be great, lots of cool prizes...


----------



## tester84 (Dec 13, 2008)

I'll be there sunday for sure! Possibly saturday


----------



## jason_thacker_3 (Apr 12, 2008)

r100 was awesome, it was really neat to get to meet t-bone


----------



## kennie (Dec 9, 2004)

was there Sunday had a great time . gonna have to get a Athens bow!! sweet bows...


----------

